# Where do I find toilet clearances in California codes?



## Yikes

In the city of LA, their standard correction list for single family residential says:

H-13. Provide 15" minimum between the center of water closet to any side wall. (Calif. Plumb. Code 407.6)

H-14. Provide 24" clear space in front of any water closet. (Calif. Plumb. Code 407.6)

When I look at the CPC, there is not section 407.6.  When I look at the LA Municipal Code, I don't see any amendments in the code adoptions that would add these statements.

Am I missing something, or is LA's correction list just wrong?


----------



## mark handler

Did you look up those sections cited?


----------



## JBI

The proper portion of the California Code is not available on the ICC page for California Codes, but those numbers are consistent with both the IRC and the IPC... 
Have you asked the AHJ for a copy of the Code text cited? Or gone to their office and asked to see it?


----------



## north star

*@ = @ = @*


The `10 CPC has Section 407.6.........Also, see Section 407.5  -
[ WC Fixture ] Setting..........See this link:

*http://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/bsc.ca.gov/gov.ca.bsc.2010.05.html*


*@ = @ = @*


----------



## ADAguy

You are only seeking non-accessible WC dimensions, right?
Note the 15" centerline dates back to 1927 and as such is too small for todays obese bodies.
Minimums of 18" centerline and 36" inside clear for stalls should be considered.
Also note that given the ever increasing weights of individuals, wallhung supports should be given greater concern.


----------



## mark handler

Typical,* non accessible*:
2013 California Plumbing Code - Chapter 4 - iapmo
http://www.iapmo.org/2013 California Plumbing Code/Chapter 04.pdf

Typical, *accessible:*
2013 California Building Code
http://www.adapacific.org/docs/ada/Title24regulations.pdf
figure 11B-604.2


----------

